# Juwelenschleifen und bergbau skillen



## Badtiger (6. Juni 2007)

Hi ich muss unbedingt bergbau und juwelenschleifen skillen (bergbau 60 und juwelenschleifen 10)was kann ich tun??
und wie kann ich die neuen sachen vom juwelenschleifen lernen ohne den ruhestein in die exodar zu setzten


----------



## TheoBeyer (6. Juni 2007)

also ich hab auch erst nen skill von 108, aber ich würde volgendes Empfehlen:
  -lad dir MetaMap runter(oder nen anderen Mod, wo man Kartenmarkierungen erstellen kann)
  -markier dir auf der Blutmythosinsel die Stellen, wo du Kupfer/Zinn findest(Kupfer gibts ganz viel im
   Westen der Blutwacht)
  -geh da immer wieder hin und farm des Kupfer weg, bis du Zinn brauchst.
  -dann gehst du zum Steinkrallengipfel und läufst immer am Rand außen rum. Da gibts zwei oder drei 
    Erzvorkommen, mit bissl Glück sogar Eisen und Silber. bau auch Kupfer ab, wenn dus siehst, weil sonst
    kein neues Vorkommen erscheinenkann.
mit dem Ruhestein kann ich dir weniger helfen, aber du kannst ihn ja so setzen, dass du nach Menethil oder Auberdine fliegen kannst und von dort mit dem Schiff zur Exodar.

mehr oder weniger viel Spaß beim Skilln
Ardor

PS: es dauert ca 7-10min, bis ein Vorkommen wiedererscheint


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Juni 2007)

Oder lad dir den Gatherer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badtiger (11. Juni 2007)

ich bin jetzt ingi und bergbau ist das gut zum geldverdinen und so??wenn ja wie?


----------



## Isegrim (11. Juni 2007)

Bergbau ja, Ingi nein.
Wie wohl? Abgebaute Mineralien verkaufen.


----------



## Mondenkynd (11. Juni 2007)

Badtiger schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt ingi und bergbau ist das gut zum geldverdinen und so??wenn ja wie?



Also um Geld zu verdienen:

Bergbau / Kräuterkunde (Geht über Minimap-Anzeige)

Kürschner (Geht ohne Minimap-Anzeige)



oder

Kräuterkunde (Geht über Minimap-Anzeige)

Alchemie -> Tränker braucht jeder



Ingie schön und gut aber nützt dir erst sehr spät was, genau so wie Verzauberungskunst, Lederverarbeitung, Schneiderei, Juwelenschleifer, etc.


----------



## HellsBells90 (16. Juni 2009)

Hi leute, 
habe derzeit einen skill von 216 juwe und 250 bergbau

mein char ist lvl 58, und da ich jetzt endlich in die scherbenwelt gehen kann , habe ich eig. keine lust groß zu farmen und nich das gold um wirklich viel zu erreichen (ca. 460g)

könnt ihr mir vllt ein paar tipps geben, wie man den beruf juwe vllt etwas schneller hochkriegen kann

denn das prob. ist ja nich gerade mal das erz, sondern die steine und beim sondieren gehen jedesmal 5 erze drauf und das glück den richtigen stein zu bekommen bleibt mir auch oft verwehrt

ich schauhe schon jeden tag im ah nach rezepten nach die es mir vllt einfacher machen könnten.


danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Gonschi (22. Juni 2009)

@ HellsBells90

2 Möglichkeiten: 

1) die Rohsteine sind häufig recht günstig im AH - einfach zu schlagen, wenn es paßt

2) gib mal bei google "Juwelenschleifen Skillen" ein - da bekommt man in der Regel recht gute Anleitung, womit man wie am schnellsten und günstigsten weiter kommt - so hab ich es gemacht! Ging ziemlich gut!


----------



## Mr_Multikill (22. Juni 2009)

hier bei buffed hat es bei den berufe guides auch nen guten juwe guide,
nach dem hab ich (mehr oder weniger) auch mein juwe geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


um das skillen von bb kommste nicht herum, ausser du willst dich ankotzen dass du die ganzen schönen vorkommen die dir beim leveln über den weg laufen liegen lassen musst^^
also skill erstmal dein bb auf 275-300
durch die erze und steine die beim abbauen kommen sollteste eig. dein juwe soweit skillen können dass du auch zwischen 275-300 bist^^
man kann ja jetzt auch die schwarzen diamanten schleifen, so sollteste eig. ohne große probleme dein juwe skillen können^^
falls dein bb soweit ist und dein juwe nur n bissl hinterher hinkt, kauf die schwarzen diamanten im ah (10-20g pro stack bei mir auf m server) und skill dann damit noch durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ab der scherbenwelt isses locker zu skillen weil du ja sowieso nur bis 350 musst und das geht über die grünen eig. ohne probleme..

Liebe Grüße und Viel Spaß beim Skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

